

Article Rewriter 2.0. Support Articles Written In Another Language Than English. - peter969

Sorry. I post duplicate link. But I just have an idea to rewrite articles written in any language which google translate support. So I update the google appengine application. 
Review please: http://article-rewriter.appspot.com/
======
peter969
Clickable link here <http://article-rewriter.appspot.com/>

------
slater
flagged...

